# Elzbachtal



## Maeff (26. April 2007)

das elzbachtal is schön zum fahren.
Bergab kann ma da schön über die schmalen trampelpfade heizen und nah am hang vorbei das ist schön.
und zum abkühlen ka´nn ma in die Elz springen. 
An der elz gibts noch viele stillgelegte steinbrüch da kann ma manchmal noch reingehen .


MFG 

Maeff


----------



## Siegfried (27. April 2007)

das elzbachtal is schön zum fahren.


Da hast du recht.

Bin das Elztal schon ein paar Mal von den unterschiedlichten Einstiegen runtergefahren. Einfach super.


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (30. April 2007)

Ich freue mich schon auf das von so vielen als schön angepriesene Elzbachtal.

Ich werde es am langen CHW - Wochenende im Mai befahren im RAhmen meiner "Moselseitentälertour" (Endert / Pommerbach / Baybach  /Elzbach).

Hoffentlich hat Kyrill da unten nicht all zu sehr gehaust ...

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Maeff (30. April 2007)

die wege wo ich war waren alle frei weis aber nicht wie es sonst so is  ich wohne ja in nem ort am rande des elztals


----------



## Rockyalex! (2. Mai 2007)

Sagt mal vorher Bescheid eh ihr hier eine Runde dreht. Würd mich entweder anschliessen oder die Tour führen, z.B. ab Polch.
Alex, immer auf der Suche schönen Einstiegen ins E-Tal


----------



## Derk (2. Mai 2007)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Sagt mal vorher Bescheid eh ihr hier eine Runde dreht. Würd mich entweder anschliessen oder die Tour führen, z.B. ab Polch.
> Alex, immer auf der Suche schönen Einstiegen ins E-Tal


 
Sohnemann und ich campen am langen Himmelfahrtswochenende - schönes Wetter vorausgesetzt, auf der Insel zwischen Treis und Karden und starten von dort aus unsere Touren.
Das Elzbachtal wollen wir von Monreal bachabwärts befahren; Monreal erreichen wir , indem wir das Brohlbach-Tal bachaufwärts fahren.

Mit einer gemeinsamen Tour wird es da wohl leider schwerlich klappen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Maeff (3. Mai 2007)

da kommt ihr auch an der brückenmühle vorbei .Da is noch ne Höle ganz in der nähe, das war mal ein steinbruch. Köntet ihr ja mal besichtigen. In meinem fotoalbum gibts ein bild von der höle.


----------

